# ABA 16V Standalone 034 Rabbit swap



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2197578
heres a link to how it all started......i started to document it and then i had to get deployed to japan for 6 months(cut me in half!!







),before i left i took it a whole new route given new resources and went *ABA 16V 2.0*....instead of the original 1.8 out of the GLI donor (where i got the dash and the seats)... that motor went into a car that had blown and got sold off







well i got back about 6 weeks ago and with the help of a few buddys with SENCAL VW (Ricky "the 4ork", Evan and mike), were right there..... 
i would have been too intimidated to go standalone ... Ricky convinced me so i did!!, so it cost me a bit of money and ive got a lot of learning and tuning to do still but ill get erdone, Everything is wired and werks! justa few more things before we dyno it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....ill update this with mod for mod details soon
so here she is... 

<center>
































































</center>



_Modified by theVWrobot at 12:24 PM 8-28-2006_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

She is coming along well,. I caint wait to get the schrick cams in it this week and start the tuning with Evan.


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (the4ork)*

im coming back this weekend i want to put them cams in together
<center>
























































</center>
NOW THATS PRO FUEL LINES EVAN!!!









_Modified by theVWrobot at 10:07 PM 10-3-2006_


_Modified by theVWrobot at 2:48 AM 12-3-2006_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: ABA 16V Standalone 034 Rabbit swap (theVWrobot)*

i tracked down that adapter plug we needed for the wideband!


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: ABA 16V Standalone 034 Rabbit swap (theVWrobot)*

Sweet! i got that block off plate from BBM


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: ABA 16V Standalone 034 Rabbit swap (theVWrobot)*

Lookin good!! I'm going to try to use my digifant I for engine managment to start (2.0L ABA Turbo) and if that doesn't work I 'll be switching to some kind of standalone.


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: ABA 16V Standalone 034 Rabbit swap (theVWrobot)*

Im beginning to love this car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Alot of hard work has gone into it...


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: ABA 16V Standalone 034 Rabbit swap (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_Lookin good!! I'm going to try to use my digifant I for engine managment to start (2.0L ABA Turbo) and if that doesn't work I 'll be switching to some kind of standalone.

hehe thats what i did... cept my digi came with a dead $300 ECU... at that point i was like $400 into a digi1 harness stage5 chip, and co-pot... so i sold the co-pot, stage5 chip, and harness for $200, and picked up my stage 1c for $940 (yes picked up at 034 motorsports haha, i was their first "walk in" customer!)
mmm standalone


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: ABA 16V Standalone 034 Rabbit swap (the4ork)*

More working on the car this weekend aye? with much booze?


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: ABA 16V Standalone 034 Rabbit swap (lemooresgliguy)*

right right! ( a clockwork orange!!)


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: ABA 16V Standalone 034 Rabbit swap (theVWrobot)*

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWS THE WINE?


----------



## hondahungryVWs (Jan 30, 2006)

haha that's sick we have almost identical rabbits... i'm still working on mine. 83 white with 2.0 16v bottem end 1.8 16v head. holley commander 950 standalone. haha sick i will have to get pictures !


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (hondahungryVWs)*

everyone notice in the 5th picture down where the standalone is







SICK







nothing like a ecu in the Vag


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (lemooresgliguy)*

mike is an exacto blade genius


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

well as of tonight (Thursday Aug 31) she is on the road,.. now for a few fun hrs of tuning


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

why dont u guys drive your ahppy asses to my house and give me my tools back!!!! i also have a rabbit that needs to be completed


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (2manvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manvr6* »_why dont u guys drive your ahppy asses to my house and give me my tools back!!!! i also have a rabbit that needs to be completed
















rabbits are fun.. i'll help ya


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (lemooresgliguy)*

i just started gather up parts do an aba 16vTurbo swap in my 81 rabbit then found out I have orders to germany so now im moving in 6 months overseas and cant bring the rabbit with me...good luck with the tuning and be sure to post up some #'s if you get it dyno'd ...btw I have the patatron megasquirt setup...now I have to figure out what im going to do with all this stuff


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Residentevol)*

i tuned the rabbit tonight with evan (86wolfsburggli) doing 3rd and 4th gear highway pulls on the way to a gtg about 40 miles away... by the end of the night a modded 1.8t BARELY pulls from the rabbit on the highway...
and keep in mind this is a 16v/aba with 8:1 compression and stock head/block on standalone and a TT race header on 2.25" exhaust and a random muffler
1.8t had exhaust and intake...
however, we still need to bring the timing up a little on the top end its a little retarded still, and the 276 shrick cams still need to go in... after that it will be a mkIV killer with no boost








just wait til it has positive manifold pressure


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (the4ork)*

impressive for a non FI'd low comp motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Residentevol)*

This car is a VERY fun car to drive... yay i had fun.... im just really happy now cause im done w/ the wiring... though i forgot to wire the Recaro Seats in!


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (lemooresgliguy)*


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (lemooresgliguy)*










i will take some good pics of her at dubfest


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks good


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (2manvr6)*

Got it Running !! Now come over and wire mine







!!


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_Got it Running !! Now come over and wire mine







!!

thats what i told him too







luckily he only lives ~20 miles from me


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (2manvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manvr6* »_thats what i told him too







luckily he only lives ~20 miles from me









Yeah yeah.... it was a team effort though ricky and evan were the mechanical guys.... 
John ur lucky you have a sweet rabbit.... howd the drive down to San Dieago go?


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (lemooresgliguy)*

RABBITS GOT BALLS!!.. to all that helped (ricky, mike, evan)







, ill post numbers when i get the cams in and get the dyno going ... ill throw in the turbo when i get to vegas.. gotta go!!


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (theVWrobot)*

what cams are u going to run?


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (2manvr6)*

weren't they Schrick 278's? did ya race anybody on the way down?








DO A SUPERCHARGER!


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (lemooresgliguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lemooresgliguy* »_weren't they Schrick 278's? 

those are good for an NA setup with high compression, not too sure about a low compression motor, def not good for FI. 
maybe youll grow some balls ( i mean that in a nice way







) and stay NA, get some GSXr independent throttle bodies. _THAT_ would be a fun setup, you've already got the 034efi.... u better start shopping on ebay







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (2manvr6)*

you knopw ive been thinking about raising the compression and staying NA, i dunno about ITBs .. the idea Was supposed to be a sleeper ... but i have time to decide and mike i havent even looked at the cams yet .. i feel like an idiot but ricky worked out all the research on the cams and he used the fund, but we know hes a MOTORHEAD.. well the next swap is ALL me, when i dont have to go to japan and i have a garage in a month or so
and yeah i pulled on a few ratty hondas that thought they were cool... but for the most part i was scared to really beat it up until i got it back home .. next two weeks will be pure tweakin and getting a handle on this 034 program http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

having a rabbit is sleeper enough, trust me! NA baby!!! haha


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (2manvr6)*

Looks good.








How long did it take to get everything set up and running. I'm going the same route next month with the 034 16v kit. 
The car puts down 148whp and I would like to see how much more power I can get n/a before I boost.








Thanks


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (dubsouth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsouth* »_Looks good.








How long did it take to get everything set up and running. I'm going the same route next month with the 034 16v kit. 
The car puts down 148whp and I would like to see how much more power I can get n/a before I boost.








Thanks


It took about 2 weeks, with almost all the work on the weekends,.
It would had took ALOT less time if we had ALL the parts but there will always be little things like AN fittings, belts, brakes, alternators , speedos,.... just basic stuff that we had to run around the Valley for.


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

Well when you go turbo john
*I GOT DIBS ON YOUR HEADERS* 
FOR MY 2.0 16V MK1 ON ITB's plan....


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (lemooresgliguy)*

btw... i should be rolling to dubfest in a mk1


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (lemooresgliguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lemooresgliguy* »_btw... i should be rolling to dubfest in a mk1
















mkII for me








i been letting evan drive the car, so he detailed it and installed some nuespeed race springs up front


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (the4ork)*

im thinkin around christmas time... should be nice and cool in vegas, aight mike on the headers and cool on the MK1 which?.. that black rabbit? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .. see if you can find me some turbo stuff cheap, i think im gonna sell the cams i thinkin its overkill with low boost http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (theVWrobot)*

did someone say selling cams?







did i mention imma have a high comp itb 2.0 16v set up.. needing eh cams


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
i been letting evan drive the car, so he detailed it and installed some nuespeed race springs up front









and he also smoked a diesel jetta tonight


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

O I smoked you,. but your tailpipe smoked on me!


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

ok fellas i just had the exhaust done with a resonater and a chrome exhaust tip...its in the body shop for the weekend, itll get tweaked out then colorsanded and buffed ...then ill throw on the mirrors, zender 3piece wing, duckbill, and flares ......after that its all about the turbo... im going to use an SRT-4 intercooler and a t3...still looking for an exhaust manifold, the rest of the stuff ill buy new of course .. so lemme know what you got http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by theVWrobot at 8:37 AM 9-8-2006_


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

PICS!!!! as soon as its out of the body shop


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you got it Evan... CASH!! im broke, as soon as you get paid


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

GOTCHA~
So hows it runing? U driving it much?


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

it just got out of the shop...it looks perdy!!.. you goin to dubfest?.. ricky said he may not but im hoping he finds a hundred dolla bill!.. i still got some tweakin to do though.. def think its still needs some tune time!.. but yeah its runnin real good!


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (theVWrobot)*

Yeah i dont think im going to dubfest either. I know i wont be working but I dont get paid till the end of the Month and my damn sister was hard up for money so i helped her out... now im hard up for money haha


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (theVWrobot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theVWrobot* »_it just got out of the shop...it looks perdy!

*PICS!!!*


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86WolfsburgGLI* »_
*PICS!!!*

what he said (from the other room i might add)


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (2manvr6)*

PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Residentevol)*

JOHNNY BOY.... WE NEED PICS CONSIDERING WE ALL ARE NOT GOING TO DUBFEST


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (lemooresgliguy)*

ok , ill post some HAWT pics tommorow...after i put the fender flares, fix the hood cable swap in the locks... and finish cleaning up the dash, oh and i dunno what to do about tuning ...and its got some kind of issue with it losing vaccum..or something with the fuel ...ill check it out 

*im collecting turbo parts LEMME KNOW WHTYA GOT FOR A T3/T4 50 trim setup*


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (theVWrobot)*

Im looking for turbo stuff for you.. maybe i'll pick up a 16v exhaust mani for ya somewhere for ya... oh yeah are you sticking w/ the euro front bumper?


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (lemooresgliguy)*

yeah def mike!!.. thats the money spot for the setup..hook it up!!!...........and yeah i plan on keeping the eurobumps why?


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (theVWrobot)*

oh something for the caddy... yeah i think im going to keep my truck and keep it as a beater while i build up another mk2... my heart stays w/ mk2s i was looking at rabbit gtis... i like em but im more of a gli guy


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (theVWrobot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theVWrobot* »_ok , ill post some HAWT pics tommorow...after i put the fender flares, fix the hood cable swap in the locks... and finish cleaning up the dash, oh and i dunno what to do about tuning ...and its got some kind of issue with it losing vaccum..or something with the fuel ...ill check it out 


ITS TOMARO WHERE ARE THE *PICS*


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

ok i keep forgetting my camera at home .. but i havent done any fixing yet either so i didnt completely lie!!


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (theVWrobot)*

Patience .. i gotta get the flares on and get it cleaned up first...ive been real busy


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (theVWrobot)*

hmm,. well youve had a few hrs,... now where are the *PICS*
BTW I should be geting payed soon so I can shoot you the $$,. can you get those rotors for me? I need them BAD so i can get my car back on the ground


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

hey hey i might be getting a Corrado! i found one in fresno for sale... imma jump my happy ass all over that.... are all corrados 5 lug? i cant figure it out


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (lemooresgliguy)*

no, just he VR6 unless he did the 5 lug swap and changed out the spindle and the rear axle, which is a common upgrade.....i hate G60s so your on your own, but i you need parts mike lemme know i can source out anthing corrado realated!! (and ull need em) muahahahah!!


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (theVWrobot)*

bah... G60s can be cool! like if u just go turbo on them lol


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

Where are the PICS


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (lemooresgliguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lemooresgliguy* »_bah... G60s can be cool! like if u just go turbo on them lol

and throw that in a rabbit


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (2manvr6)*

pics tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

its 8:28pm,. what is the ETA for the pics?


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

<center>
























































</center>
NOW THATS PRO FUEL LINES EVAN!!!










_Modified by theVWrobot at 10:07 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (theVWrobot)*

quit being so pickey you corrado driver!
that stainless braid is weighting down the car now


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

SWEET!!! now you need to shoe die the plastics you put on to make them blacker,. DAY PICS!!!


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

not bad looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

Turn your wheels around there going the wrong way!!!


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

thats how there supposed to be!!.. i suppose that would be my choice


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (theVWrobot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theVWrobot* »_<center>
















[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

was this thing a rabbit gti or just a rabbit?? i thought you had a gti lip in front? id put it back if you still got it IMO. [IMG]http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

where are those polished manifolds


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

there getting sold.. im going 1.8t mani hybrid...for a shortrunner on a turbo setup


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

good call,. they were to much "BLING" anyhow,. HP before looks!


----------



## Biskits (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

update? please.


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Biskits)*

updates john


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (lemooresgliguy)*

no updates ...shes gonna be sleepig for the winter, ill start tweakin her out in the spring!!


----------

